# What’s the competitive scene look like in your area?



## GojuTommy (Dec 2, 2022)

Been looking for KB or MT competitions around me, and unfortunately the nearest I can find is about a 3-4 hour drive making any fights I do a dedicated overnight trip.

So whats the scene like where you live?


----------



## MadMartigan (Dec 2, 2022)

Non-existent in my area. The closest location that may hold 1 tournament a year is a 5 hour 1 way drive (anywhere else is even further). Guess that's the downside of living in a small rural town. I get the benefit of being far away from any large busy city... but then I'm too far away when I might actually have a use for one 😄.

Edit: I should clarify that this applies to the traditional kicky-punchy arts. The Judo and BJJ in the area stay pretty active.


----------



## GojuTommy (Dec 3, 2022)

MadMartigan said:


> Non-existent in my area. The closest location that may hold 1 tournament a year is a 5 hour 1 way drive (anywhere else is even further). Guess that's the downside of living in a small rural town. I get the benefit of being far away from any large busy city... but then I'm too far away when I might actually have a use for one 😄.
> 
> Edit: I should clarify that this applies to the traditional kicky-punchy arts. The Judo and BJJ in the area stay pretty active.


The shitty part is within a 45minute drive around my house there’s roughly 1million people, so it’s not like I’m in a barren wasteland lol. My direct area about 20minute drive from home is around 600k people.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Dec 3, 2022)

GojuTommy said:


> Been looking for KB or MT competitions around me, and unfortunately the nearest I can find is about a 3-4 hour drive making any fights I do a dedicated overnight trip.
> 
> So whats the scene like where you live?


Well, I live in Thailand, so.... Lots of Muay Thai competitions.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 3, 2022)

There are opportunities but travel is part of the deal.


----------



## tkdroamer (Dec 3, 2022)

Where I live, you will not find any tournament less than 1 hour away (except for our bi-annual inter-school tournaments). Even then, they are sparse and limited in diversity. Two/three hours and there are plenty of tournaments.


----------



## frank raud (Dec 15, 2022)

Hmm, we have the Iceman kickboxing circuit   登录 Facebook  Fight Factory for Muay Thai   登录 Facebook, WAKO (world association of kickboxing organizations is active with events throughout Quebec, Aisudan Productions is active in Montreal  登录 Facebook


----------



## GojuTommy (Dec 15, 2022)

frank raud said:


> Hmm, we have the Iceman kickboxing circuit   登录 Facebook  Fight Factory for Muay Thai   登录 Facebook, WAKO (world association of kickboxing organizations is active with events throughout Quebec, Aisudan Productions is active in Montreal  登录 Facebook


Lucky you!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2022)

GojuTommy said:


> Been looking for KB or MT competitions around me, and unfortunately the nearest I can find is about a 3-4 hour drive making any fights I do a dedicated overnight trip.
> 
> So whats the scene like where you live?


I looked around a few years ago (a year or so before Covid, IIRC), and could only find one interesting grappling tournament within that range from me. I think I also only found one striking tournament. 

I think they were easier to find when I was younger. Unfortunately, I wasn’t interested in them then - too much else occupying me.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 17, 2022)

There are plenty of tournaments here, some with impressive sounding titles. But "plenty" is subjective. We've never really had much interest in tournaments. Once or twice a year, typically.


----------

